# Nitrox Vs Air?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I am NITROX certified but have not used it yet. My question is: is NITROX really that much better then air? Reason I ask is fill prices. $7-8 for air $11-12 for EAN. You can have 2 air fills to 1 EAN fill. Sorry maybe a dumb question but I'm still a diving greenhorn!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

yep. do it!

Since you're talking about fills, I'm guessing you have your own tanks?
MBT usually has a big Spring sale every year and they sell the fill cards "buy 2 get 1 free" during the sale. Stock up on fills for the whole year at a discounted rate.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you Felix I will go ahead and get me a fill card or two. I have an air card with several fills left on it so I may just use it up an move on to a NITROX card!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Go nitrox*

I'll second felix, when you study the physilogical effects of gases disolved in your body, it is a no brainer, higher ppo2, therefore less nitrogen(the enemy), higher assimilation of the residual nitrogen since less to be eliminated due to the higher ppo2, equals to be less prone to decompression incidents, less fatigue overall, may be worth a few more dollars but what value do you put on your life, might want to talk to your family about it. Overall a better and more clever diving experience. Change is good, it is only my opinion but to all the dinosaurs out there, I would highly recommend them to use it before knocking it down.
It would be smart as well to have 100% o2 on the boat, I would personally gladly take it @ 6mts for five minutes if available.
Safe diving.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a good business case for using nitrox.

This is how I figured it when I was debating whether to get nitrox certified or not:

My cost for a day's diving:
Charter boat fee: $150
Tips: $20
Tank rental (air): $30
-----------------------
Total: $200

Minutes of actual diving:
2 dives at 25 minutes each = 50 minutes

The cost of diving for me per minute is: $200/50 = $4 per minute

Let's say that you gain only 20% bottom-time using nitrox. So instead of 50 minutes of diving, you get 60 minutes. You get 10 extra minutes of diving in. $4 x 10 = $40 value (your costs and bottom-times may vary)

You spent all day getting to the dive site and back. With nitrox you spend the same time traveling and get more time in the water. To me, it's worth a few extra bucks per bottle.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used both and can't really tell a difference except the additional bottom time with nitrox. Still 5 bucks a bottle or so is nothing compared to the cost of running the boat out there. I fill at Dive Pros most of the time and I think it is 5 bucks for air and 10 bucks for 32% O2 (which ends up being 31% O2).


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Is the training different for using nitrox?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

You still need to go through open water class first then you have to take a Nitrox class to learn what you need to know about Nitrox. 

You learn new things such as Po2, MOD, and some other formulas that relate to diving nitrox instead of air. It requires no extra dives just a short internet class and then a little time at the shop learning how analyze bottles and they answer your questions. 

I highly recommend using nitrox and it's well worth the money. Like Whackum said if you're already paying that much for a charter you should get everything out of it as possible. Now that gas prices are going up you should get all the bottom time possible.

Talk to the guys up at MBT and they'll get you set up with everything if you're interested in the class.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Even on dives where you are not seeing a huge bottom time benefit (very shallow dives), nitrox still lessens the amount of nitrogen your body on-gasses. Less nitrogen means less fatigue (not overly noticeable) and more importantly an increased safety margin. While diving is inherently safe, if a potential accident were to occur, I would be MUCH more comfortable diving with Nitrox.

These days Nitrox can be effectively taught either online or via a short classroom session. The benefits are well worth the small amount of money and time you will invest. With WhackUmStackUm's math, you see that it is an investment that will pay for itself quickly.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been diving since 1970 and I am here to tell you that it is well worth the added cost. The reason you dive is for bottom time. Nitrox extends that and makes you feel better after the dive as well. You are loading up nitrogen less because you actually have less of it in the bottle. It is safer as long as you don't dive stupid. I personally would not go back to air at all.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you dove 3 tanks and couldnt afford 15-18 bucks extra, you need to take up Canasta! The benefits from Nitrox far outweighs the few dollars in question. Get your charts out, plug in some dives and check it all out, surface intervals and at the end of the day check out the risidual buildup. So its confusing to figure sometimes and I dont know it all by far , actually I was just like you right out of the class but once you know of it, the time you spend learning ahead is the factor that sets you apart from your dive buddy. Then it is up to you to educate your partner. No dumb questions, heck if you dont know it ask, Im good at questions! Its not embarrassing. If your diving 130 fsw and your tanked at 32% then your using the comparable of 107 fsw. Now the ppo2 of 1.4 and 1.6 are not in my mental picture yet, I think I dive within those ranges, but only once was I jacked up a little and I think it was from struggle in the current and my conditioning, twinkie and coke diet. I felt over exerted, but if you do not study outside the classroom, ask questions and prepare, just like in class..... we create a Dive PLAN!! 

Unlike the deep divers I mainly dive less than 30 feet. I can tell you from my log book, that my Shallow 40% tank dives leave me a little longer down and I feel a lot better from dragging myself around all day. Its worth it just trust us! 

Also dont think because its Nitrox that you can suck it to 500 at 130' either! Keep diving think and be patient! Its fun and I always ask if I know it or not when i get refills, everyone will help!

Steve


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nitrox probably saved me from getting bent once when someone blew me up after 25 mins at 90 fsw when they ran out of air. It's safer for sure. Having said that, I still rarely use it. I just don't dive with people I can't trust or allow unsafe divers on my boat.


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Whackumstackum, great math. I am an accountant and couldnt do it better. Bohunter, why are you using nitrox if you are diving less than thirty feet? Just wondering!!:whistling:


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

OK..I'll jump in..Nitrox is worth if if you are 1) diving in the 60-120 ft range. 2) have good enough SAC rate to stay down longer 3) are over weight, out of shape. 4) want the MOST bottom time on your dive. When diving less than 60 ft to me it isn't worth the extra cost. 60 ft and lower I sucking EAN..The PADI course requires a 1/12-2 hour additional classroom time. The actual dive is optional. Is it safer than air? Not if you do stupid things like push the no deco limits or RUN out of air/nitrox. Or don't remember how to use the tables or know how to use your computer and are to embaressed to ask for help..


----------

